
Facebook Chatbots Are Frustrating and Useless - tuyguntn
http://gizmodo.com/facebook-messenger-chatbots-are-more-frustrating-than-h-1770732045
======
f_allwein
Huh. So we haven't come a long way since Eliza in the 1960s then?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA)

